# Back....wanting baby no2 advice needed!!



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Well decided to come back and start plans for no2...!!

So far I have briefly spoken with doc re my cycles..or lack off!! I have had one period in Feb this year and one in aug    

Doc done bloods (altho no idea when these where in cycle due to lack of cycle...) and when I called nurse for results was told nothing there to worry about??!!?? Doc has said that there is nothing they can give me to regulate or even bring back my periods?! I have been told that I would need to be reffered back up to hosp to see if there is anythign they can do for me... (my boy was conceived after 12 months on clomid)

So what do I do....?  I remeber the last time back and forward to hosp for bloods/scans etc and the side effects of the clomid....was really hoping GP could give me a bit more assistance advice before me make the refferal...even then a dont even no if you are allowed the clomid again

sorry for ramble just a wee bit lost just now!!


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Finns

You can have clomid again, in theory, to try for number 2 lots of women take in twice. Most cons wont let you do more than 6 or 12 cycles in a row but you have had a break from clomid now after having your little one. It is common for GPs to refer you back to a specialist, not many want to get involved with fertility treatment. 

The constant scans and bloods can be very draining, especially when you have a little one to look after. Having said that I have just given birth to my second after more ovulation induction and it was totally worth it. 

I conceived DS1 on my 4th cycle of clomid but it did not work for me for no.2 so I had to use menopur injections. These had hardly any side effects, unlike clomid which I found made me feel really unwell. However you do have to get used to injections, really easy after the first few, and it is much more expenseive.

I dont know about your specific reasons for fertility problems but there is a drug called metformin that is sometimes given to women to regulate periods. It can take a few months to work and does not work for everyone but its something you could ask GP about.

Hope some of that helps

SS


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

Finns mama - hey honey i remember from when we got clomid that dr crawford at rah (not sure if you will go there) said the most they like to give you is 12 months due to long term side effects so im not sure they would give you it again 
Gps dont really do anything they just refer

i hate to say this but i think your only option may be to go private    and perhaps see what they say you can self refer to the gcrm if that somewhere youd consider


you know where i am if you want to chat x


----------



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

I am in a similar position FinnsMamma - my DS was conceived after 6 cycles of clomid. I didn't have an AF after having him until May this year when he was nearly 2. I was given norithisterone and clomid for 6 cycles which didn't work (I didn't even get an AF this time, I did the first time round). I am now going through all the tests that I had prior to having DS - I have had a hysteroscopy, hsg, ultrasound, bloods and DH has been tested. I am now waiting for a hycosy privately. My NHS consultant says if all these are clear I will probably have more clomid or ovarian drilling. Apart from that the option is IUI or IVF privately. 


You could get norithisterone to give you an AF - it does normally work. It is like the pill - you take it for 10 days and then you get a withdrawal bleed. Then you can take clomid on CD2 as normal. 


Rx


----------

